# Mirrocraft stickers



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm in the process of giving my old 14ft Mirrocraft a well needed facelift, does anyone know if I can buy new "updated" stickers from the dealer for her? I saw the new Mirrocrafts online, and kind of like the looks of the new graphics, and I'm pretty sure I could get them to work on the "old girl".


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

why don't you take pics of them and have your local computer whiz make some replicas for you.i'm sure someone you know has some experience.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

.................if J.Pollman can't/won't do the job....call Livingston Signs in Brighton....they may not be busy and give you a go...gotta have a photo of what you want and the dimensions......Tel: 810-227-2985


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

............If J.Pollman can't/won't do the job....Give Livingston Signs a call in Brighton 810-227-2985...


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

............If J.Pollman can't/won't do the job....Give Livingston Signs a call in Brighton 810-227-2985...


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

HeavyF150,
There is someone on Ebay that has all different types of boat decals. Not sure if he has Mirrocraft. 
walleye magnet


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

I think what double trouble is trying to tell you is,if you have a good digital pic and the dimensions most people who do vinyl letters and such can make them for you.


----------

